# when are they fully weaned?



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

my babies are nearly 2 weeks, and i have many people wanting babies.
When are they weaned? is it 6 weeks
xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They are weaned at between 4 and 5 weeks, so you'll need to seperate the bucks out by then. I go for one calendar month, it's just easier to remember. You can sell them this young, but I strongly believe that young animals benefit from staying in familiar surroundings for an extra week or two. I won't let a mouse go that's under six weeks, although a lot of people do sell them earlier.

I've found from rat breeding that people wanting pets from one's litters can be very, very pushy and want them as early as possible. If you don't want to sell them too young you don't have too, just explain that it's not in their best interest  If they're going to be a good pet owner, they'll understand 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

okay  thank you xxxx


----------

